# How do I propagate Anubias barteri v nana ?



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine is growing about a leaf per week to 10 days. I would like to cut in half or maybe more pieces. How much of the rhizome do I need to make a new plant? Does it need roots and a leaf or two? Has anyone tried different ways, ie- no leaf, one leaf, just nicking the rhizome with a razor to encorage growth at that spot, etc...
Heres a pic of the plant,
p.s. do you know what kind of Anubias the arrows are pointing at?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've found that Anubias are best divided into sections with at least three leaves and a good amount of root stock. Roots are more important, so if you've got a bunch with one or two leaves but a lot of roots that's ok. Oppositely, if you've got bunches of leaves and just a little root, cut farther back so there will be more root mass.

That's all there is to it,
Phil


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

also make sure that the cut you make is with a very sharp scissor or knife... that way, you make a clean cut and you damage less tissue...which means your plant will recover faster and avoid rotting.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Or you could just let it grow big, auction itm, and use that money to buy a few more little plants. Large anubias nana are quite in demand, looking at aquabids auctions.


----------

